# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  4+5=9 Angst und Verzweiflung

## Anja B.

Hallo,

auch bei meinem Vater ( 66J) wurde leider vor einer Woche PK diagnostiziert.
Nun habe ich im Internet einiges gelesen und bin leider statt informierter um einiges verwirrter als vorher.
Mein Vater hat Gleason 4+5=9. Überall kann ich lesen, dass dies sehr ungünstig ist. Er hat in 14Tagen seine OP. Dazu habe ich gelesen, dass eine OP nur gemacht wird, wenn man weitere Metastasen ausschliessen kann und die Heilungschancen bei einer OP sehr gut sind. Aber leider habe ich auch gelesen, dass die Heilungschancen bei 9 sehr gering sind. Ich weiss nun nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll und bin verzweifelt. Habe meine Freundin nach langem Kampf an den Krebs verloren und unendliche Angst. 
Wenn eine OP gute Heilungschancen hat, warum wird sie dann nicht so häufig durchgeführt wie die Bestrahlung? Ich hoffe, ein wenig icht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen alles, alles Gute!

Anja

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Anja!

Ich gehöre nicht zu den großen Experten hier im Forum, aber eine OP bei Gleason 4+5 kommt mir ziemlich merkwürdig vor. 

Habt Ihr noch andere Werte? PSA? Szintigramm? Gibt es Aussagen über Metastasen?

Stell' das doch möglichst schnell ins Forum. Du bekommst dann garantiert noch Hinweise von unseren Experten.

Alles Gute wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Anja,
bei Gleason 4 + 5 = 9 ist der PK nicht mehr auf die Prostatakapsel beschränkt, deshalb ist eine OP wohl nicht der richtige Weg. Setze die anderen Werte, die Schorschel schon eingefordert hat, auch die Höhe des PSA Wertes, hier ins Forum und Du wirst gute und richtige Antworten erhalten. Mit der OP hat es mehr Zeit, als schon in 2 Wochen. Da solltest Du Dich mehr erkundigen. Wir haben hier im Forum auch sehr gute Urologen, die Dich beraten werden.
Alles Gute für Deinen Vater
Horst a

----------


## Anja B.

Vielen Dank f. Eure Antworten.
Der letzte PSA Wert vor der Biopsie lag bei 4,25.
Die OP wurde vom Arzt angeraten, wird in einer priv. Prostataklinik durchgeführt, der schnelle Eingriff wurde von meinem Vater gewünscht. 
Leider ( eigentlich ja besser Gott sei Dank) gibt es im Internet nicht so viele Beispiele f. 4+5=9. Es gibt aber so viele schreckliche Beispiele bei einem kleineren Score, die meine Hoffnung immer wieder schmälern.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo,
> 
> auch bei meinem Vater ( 66J) wurde leider vor einer Woche PK diagnostiziert.
> Nun habe ich im Internet einiges gelesen und bin leider statt informierter um einiges verwirrter als vorher.
> Mein Vater hat Gleason 4+5=9. Überall kann ich lesen, dass dies sehr ungünstig ist.


hallo Anja,

ja, das ist ungünstig, es gibt danach noch den Gleason 5+5, insofern ist der 4+5 das zweitschlechteste. Darunter gibts 4+4, dann 4+3, dann 3+4, schliesslich 3+3. Niedrigere Gleasons sind nicht seriös, d.h. der erste "echte"  Gleason ist 3+3. Daraus folgt aber auch, dass es von der Gleason-Bestimmung her gesehen nur 6 Stufen gibt. 

Das zweite, was sofort gesagt werden muss: Der Gleason muss überprüft werden, durch Zweitbegutachtung eines Referenz-Pathologen. Prof. Bonkhoff in Berlin, Prof. Helpap in Singen im Schwarzwald (bzw. sein Institut, er selbst ist in Rente), Prof. Wernert in Bonn. Dies ist deshalb so dringend, weil die genaue Diagnostizierung der Ausgangs-Situation über die Therapie entscheidet. Leider werden zu oft zu schnell Therapie-Entscheidungen getroffen, die nachher als nicht oder nicht ganz der individuellen Situation angemessen eingeordnet werden müssen, nach oben wie nach unten. 
Dieser Punkt bedeutet, dass die Biopsie-Stanzen per Überweisung an den Zweitbegutachter geschickt werden müssen.

Hier gleich die Frage nach dem genauen pathologischen Befund: Wieviel Stanzen sind genommen worden? Wieviele davon waren befallen? Wieviel Prozent jeweils pro Stanze? Was ist sonst von dem/den Pathologen festgestellt worden?

Dass gerade zu Anfang die Verwirrung proportional mit den Informationen ansteigt, ist schwierig, aber überwindbar, weil das Angebot an Infos u. aufklärender Hilfe heutzutage nicht schlecht ist. Immer wieder verweisen wir in diesem Zusammenhang auf 
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...atschlaege.pdf





> Er hat in 14Tagen seine OP. Dazu habe ich gelesen, dass eine OP nur gemacht wird, wenn man weitere Metastasen ausschliessen kann und die Heilungschancen bei einer OP sehr gut sind.


Eben hier brauchen wir, braucht Dein Vater erstmal die genaue Darstellung der Ausgangssituation: Welche bildgebenden Verfahren haben welche Hinweise auf Metastasen bzw. Metastasierung oder das Gegenteil ergeben? Knochen-Szintigramm hatte Schorschel schon angesprochen. Endorektales MRT? Oder auch MRT der Wirbelsäule? Oder gar Cholin-PET/CT? Es gibt heutzutage nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, zu behaupten, man könne nicht genau hinschauen, denn die bildgebenden Verfahren sind soweit verfeinert, dass gerade zur Abklärung der Ausgangssituation wesentlich mehr als nur ein Ultraschall gemacht werden sollte.

Zur Abschätzung der Heilungschancen bei GS 4+5 per OP kannst Du / könnt Ihr nicht mit allzuviel Hoffnung herangehen: Sollte sich der GS 4+5 bewahrheiten, gibt es aus meiner laienhaften Sicht bloss die Hoffnung, dass der Krebs tatsächlich immer noch auf innerhalb der Prostasta verblieben ist, was durchaus sein kann. Dann würde man diesen aggressiven Krebs wegoperieren können, hätte aber auch dann mit einer Rezidiv-Entwicklung zu rechnen. Ansonsten ist bei 4+5 mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon auszugehen, dass die Kapsel bereits verlassen wurde. Aber in diesem Fall ist dann wichtig, das Ausmass festzustellen. Es wird in der letzten Zeit diskutiert, dass auch T3-Tumor (fortgeschrittenere) von einer OP profitieren können, was sich dadurch erklärt, dass die aggressivsten Ursprungs-Zellen ja aus der Prostata stammen und dort (hoffentlich) anzutreffen und deshalb wegoperierbar sind.  Ob das wirklich stimmt, weiss natürlich niemand genau, weil man die auf Wanderschaft befindlichen aggressiven Zellen zunächst mal nicht sehen kann.




> Aber leider habe ich auch gelesen, dass die Heilungschancen bei 9 sehr gering sind.


ja, wahrscheinlich - aber dafür brauchen wir mehr Daten. Es gibt dann auf Basis vergangener Fälle jede Menge statischer Tools, wo man dann Anfangs-PSA, Gleason, Alter usw. eingibt und dann wird eine Prozentzahl generiert, mit soundsoviel Prozent Wahrscheinlichkeit ist der PK noch auf die Kapsel beschränkt ...





> Ich weiss nun nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll und bin verzweifelt. Habe meine Freundin nach langem Kampf an den Krebs verloren und unendliche Angst.


Ja, Anja, das kann ich voll nachvollziehen und es tut mir sehr leid - gegen die Angst anzukämpfen ist ein gut Teil unserer Arbeit hier und vor Ort. Konfrontiert zu sein mit einer unaufhaltsam fortschreitenden Erkrankung und  liebe, nahestehende Menschen zu verlieren, ist sehr hart und schwer zu ertragen. Aber der Austausch mit Gleich- und Mit-Betroffenen kann auffangen. Fühle Dich hier eingeladen und unterstützt, auch wenns nur virtuell ist - aber Telefonate sind mit vielen Leuten möglich und vielleicht gibts ja bei Euch in der Nähe eine Selbsthilfegruppe, wo Du hingehen könntest? Meine Phone-Nummer ist 040 692 13 8 31





> Wenn eine OP gute Heilungschancen hat, warum wird sie dann nicht so häufig durchgeführt wie die Bestrahlung?


Das weiss ich nicht, ich dachte immer, OP ist auch von der Häufigkeit die Haupt-Therapie-Form.




> Ich hoffe, ein wenig icht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
> Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen alles, alles Gute!
>  Anja


Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Vater viel Kraft, durch diese erste  schwierige Phase hindurchzukommen!
Grüsse aus Hamburg,
Rudolf

----------


## ruggero1

Liebe Anja, 
ein PSA-Wert von 4,25 beim Alter deines Vaters wäre eigentlich kein Grund, sofort zur Biospie zu schreiten.  Ich gehe also davon aus, dass  es noch zusätzliche Anzeichen für eine ernsthafte Erkrankung gab. Welche waren das denn?  Und von wann ist der PSA-Wert? Hast du noch weitere?
Ansonsten kann ich meinen beiden Vorgängern nur zustimmen. Eine so schnell angesetzte OP ohne weitere Abklärung der Parameter erscheint mir ehrlich gesagt fahrlässig, wobei ich allerdings nicht weiß, ob diese sonstigen Untersuchungen schon vorgenommen wurden. Könntest du deine Angaben in dieser Hinsicht gegebenenfalls noch ergänzen?
Ruggero

----------


## GeorgH

> Vielen Dank f. Eure Antworten.
> Der letzte PSA Wert vor der Biopsie lag bei 4,25.
> Die OP wurde vom Arzt angeraten, wird in einer priv. Prostataklinik durchgeführt, der schnelle Eingriff wurde von meinem Vater gewünscht. 
> Leider ( eigentlich ja besser Gott sei Dank) gibt es im Internet nicht so viele Beispiele f. 4+5=9. Es gibt aber so viele schreckliche Beispiele bei einem kleineren Score, die meine Hoffnung immer wieder schmälern.


Hallo Anja!
Mein Vater hat ebenfalls Gleason Score 4 + 5 und ist im Oktober 2005 operiert worden.
Der jetzige PSA Wert nach der OP ist immer noch 0,00. ( Ich hoffe das er noch lange so bleibt). Das einzige Medikament das er erhält ist das AA Casodex 150 mg. Laut Auskunft seines Urologen soll er Casodex noch ca. 3 Monate einnehmen und danach soll es abgesetzt werden um zu sehen wie sein PSA Wert reagiert. Derzeit hat er keinerlei beschwerden und ich hoffe, das du und dein Vater mit Hilfe der erfahrenen Forumsteilnehmer die richtige Therapieentscheidung bekommen wirst. Näherer Einzelheiten kannst vom Profil entnehmen oder von einem meiner ersten Beiträge. Viel Glück lg Georg

----------


## Anja B.

Erstmal DANKE an alle, es ist schön, wie schnell und einfühlsam geantwortet wird. Am Wochenende sehe ich meinen Vater, da werde ich die fehlenden Daten einholen, hier ins Forum einstellen und ihn entsprechend informieren und versuchen, ihn von einer 2.Meinung zu überzeugen.( leider bringe ich am Telefon zu diesem Thema kein Wort heraus - bin völlig blockiert). Die Biopsie war am 15.03., der PSA ca. eine Woche vorher. 
DANKE auch an GeorgH, es tut gut, das zu lesen.

----------


## Klaus-Jürgen

Hallo Anja,

Ich kann mich den anderen Kollegen nur anschließen, vor allem: die Ruhe bewahren, nichts überstürzen, obwohl manche Ärzte gern Angst verbreiten und operieren wollen. 

Bei mir wurde am 1.4.2004 Gleason Sc. 5+4=9 festgestellt, was noch ungünstiger ist als bei 4+5 und das bei einem PSA Wert von 118. Ich bin nicht operiert, weil der Arzt (richtigerweise ?) meinte, eine OP wäre nicht mehr angezeigt. Also: Hormontherapie, die bis jetzt den Krebs auch gut in Schach gehalten hat, vergrößerte Lymphknoten haben sich zurückgebildet, die Prostata selbst auch erheblich. Von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie abgesehen geht es mir sehr gut. 

Ich habe die Diagnose auch dazu benutzt, beruflich Stress abzubauen, Ernährung umzustellen, mehr körperliche Bewegung - nordic walking etc. 
Der Besuch der Selbsthilfegruppe hat mir sehr geholfen. 

Alles Gute

Klaus-Jürgen

----------


## LudwigS

Sowas gibt es auch:
Ein Beispiel aus einem Amerikanischen Forum:

_2/24/2006, Joe Beasley wrote: 
_ _
To all, I just received my 8 and 1/2 year PSA test.It was ZERO. 
I had a PSA 5.1 and Gleason 9(4+5) when diaginoised.  
Joe in T_n

Ich habe gerade meinen Achteinhalbjahr-PSA-Test bekommen.
Er war Null.
Ich hatte PSA 5,1 und Gleason 9 (4+5) bei der Diagnose.
Joe in Tennesee.

----------

Der Mann wurde bestrahlt.
Wenn die Erkrankung des Vaters etwa in der statistischen Norm liegt, beträgt das Tumorvolumen
nur etwa 2 cm³.
Das kann auch gutgehen.



Gruss Ludwig

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Anja, ich verstehe sehr gut, wie Du Dich fühlst.
Mein Mann wurde am 30.11.05 bei PSA 8,8 operiert. Gleason 5 + 4 wurde nach dem Zweitgutachten von Prof. Bonkhoff auf 4 +5 korrigiert.
Leider wurde bei meinem Mann eine R 1 Situation festgestellt, allerdings konnte man noch keine weiteren Metastasen entdecken. Er hat nach OP eine 3fache Hormonblockade gemacht., und ebenfalls eine frühzeitige Chemo. Sein PSA liegt < 0,00 und ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass er noch lange so bleibt, meinem Mann (66) geht es ,abgesehen von den Nachwirkungen der OP (Impotenz, das war der Preis, den wir bereit waren zu zahlen) sehr gut. 
Mache Deinem Vater Mut, diese Diagnose ist noch nicht das Todesurteil.
Christine

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn man das Tumorvolumen nur heranzieht, stellt sich der Zusammenhang Tumorvolumen-Heilungsrate nach den Untersuchungen an 318 Patienten von Stamey in den USA so dar: 


_Tumor volume on final pathology has also been reported to        relate to the rate of PSA relapse post-RP. This data by Stamey, et al,        also presented at a meeting in Los Angeles in 1996, are summarized in the        table below:_

      *Tumor volume at RP*
 * patients.*  * cured*  < 0.5 cm³

 17 16 (94%)  0,5 - 2 cm³

 91 73 (80%)  2,0 - 6.0 cm³

 129 65 (50%)  6,1 - 12 cm³

 49 11 (22%)  >12 cm³

 32 2 (6%)  *Totals*
 *318* *167        (100%)* *cured = geheilt.*

 References:*_
DAmico AV, Whittington R, Malkowicz SB, et al: Role of percent          positive biopsies and endorectal coil MRI in predicting prognosis in          intermediate-risk prostate cancer patients._

Entnommen der Homepage des Prostate Cancer Research Institutes.

http://www.prostate-cancer.org/

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Anja,

jetzt haben dir schon viele "Mitbetroffene" geantwortet und bzgl. der Therapiemaßnahmen kann ich absolut nichts hinzufügen.

Die meisten Urologen raten von einer OP ab wenn der Tumor die Prostata-
kapsel durchbrochen hat. 
Andere wiederum operieren auch dann noch mit dem Argument, die Tumor-
hauptmasse beseitigt zu haben um dann gezielt gegen den Tumorrest vorzugehen.

Trotz des nicht gerade "schönen" Befundes solltet ihr euch aber an einem
Aufbauen:
Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten nach der OP und ggf. einer Anschlusstherapie aus evtl. Bestrahlung und Hormonbehandlung noch ein
langes Leben mit akzeptabler Qualität zu führen. Das kannst du hier ja schon aus einigen Statements lesen, ich weiß es auch zig Gesprächen mit
Betroffenen während meiner Behandlung.
Einzig das ganz "sorgenfreie" Leben ist nicht mehr gegeben. Man muß sich auf die Kontrolltermine einrichten und dann von Mal zu Mal entscheiden. Aber glaub mir, auch daran kann man sich gewöhnen und es sogar "gelassen" sehen.
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute denn ich kann Nachvollziehen wie sehr der
Befund "Krebs" einen Angehörigen belastet. Und deinem Vater wünsche ich
das die Therapieansätze der Ärzte die Richtigen sind und er diese Therapien
gut und ohne grossen Nebenwirkungen übersteht !

Patrick
der morgen seinen aktuellen PSA-Wert bekommt.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... bei Gleason 4 + 5 = 9 ist der PK nicht mehr auf die Prostatakapsel beschränkt, ...


Ganz so sicher ist das nicht!




> Wenn die Erkrankung des Vaters etwa in der statistischen Norm liegt, beträgt das Tumorvolumen *nur etwa 2 cm³.*


Das halte ich für Kaffeesatzleserei. Insbesondere bei Gleason 9 lässt sich aus dem PSA-Wert nicht auf das Tumorvolumen schließen!




> Der Mann wurde bestrahlt.


Nun gut, du bist ein Freund von Bestrahlung, Ludwig. Andererseits gibt es gerade bei hochmalignen Tumoren sehr therapieresistente Vertreter, die weder auf Hormonblockade noch auf Bestrahlung sehr gut ansprechen. Ich würde eher den Weg gehen, den *Christines Mann* gegangen ist.




> Das kann auch gutgehen.


Klar kann es gut gehen. Das ist halt die Sache mit dem Las Vegas Effekt.




> Wenn man das Tumorvolumen nur heranzieht, stellt sich der Zusammenhang Tumorvolumen-Heilungsrate nach den Untersuchungen an 318 Patienten von Stamey in den USA so dar:


Nur das Tumorvolumen  unter Vernachlässigung des Gleason Scores zu betrachten, halte ich für unzulässig, zumal wir das Tumorvolumen gar nicht kennen. 




> Mein Mann wurde am 30.11.05 bei PSA 8,8 operiert. Gleason 5 + 4 wurde nach dem Zweitgutachten von Prof. Bonkhoff auf 4 +5 korrigiert.
> 
> Leider wurde bei meinem Mann eine R 1 Situation festgestellt, allerdings konnte man noch keine weiteren Metastasen entdecken. Er hat nach OP eine 3fache Hormonblockade gemacht., und ebenfalls eine frühzeitige Chemo. Sein PSA liegt < 0,00 und ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass er noch lange so bleibt, meinem Mann (66) geht es ,abgesehen von den Nachwirkungen der OP (Impotenz, das war der Preis, den wir bereit waren zu zahlen) sehr gut.


Allerdings wird es auch bei euch erst dann richtig spannend, wenn dein Mann die Hormonblockade beendet hat und das Testosteron wieder auf Normalwerte angestiegen ist.

WW

----------


## LudwigS

Ach mei Winfried, würde der Sachse sagen.
----
Dass Statistik nur ein Mittel ist, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen wie die Sache möglicherweise aussieht, ist schliesslich nur ein Mittel, das besser ist als wenn man gar nichts weiss.
Was die Statitik anbetrifft, stehen dahinter hunderte, bei den Partin-Tabellen tausende Befunde.
Eine solche Statistik unterliegt einer Gauss'sche Normalverteilung, bildet die bekannte Glockenkurve.
Da kann man mitten im Zentrum liegen wo sich *die* *meisten* tummeln, aber auch exotisch am Rand.
Dass das Tumorvolumen mit PSA 273 und Gleason 4+4 nicht in Prostata passt, wollte sich auch mal jemand nicht vom Ludwig vorrechnen lassen, wobei es völlig unerheblich ist, ob man 50 oder 120 cm³ Tumorvolumen hat.

In den Partintabellen sieht man den Unterschied auch deutlich.
Ein T1c mit Gleason 8-10 und PSA 2-4 hat nun mal nach OP günstigere Verhältnisse gezeigt (Grundlage dieser Tabellen) als die gleichen Werte mit PSA grösser 10.
Und ein kleiner Tumor mit 2 cm³ ist nun mal mit kleinerer Wahrscheinlichkeit rausgewachsen als einer mit 20 cm³.
Die Statistik ist logischerweise nicht so exakt wie eine Diagnose mit technischen Geräten wie ANNA, MRT oder USPIO.
Aber wer hat das schon vor seiner Therapieentscheidung.
Und um den Diagnoseschock zu reduzieren und wieder Herr des Handelns zu werden ist gerade bei dem Beispiel ein Blick in die Tabellen hilfreich, aus denen man ersehen kann, wie es anderen in ähnlicher Situation gegangen ist und berechtigte Heilungsschancen vorliegen.
Dass ich Bestrahlungsbeispiele bringe, liegt nicht nur darin, dass ich die Seeds drin habe, sondern auch daran, dass ich durch das Mitlesen in Amerikanischen Foren überhaupt welche habe.
Was nicht heisst, dass ich automatisch nur noch diese Therapie kenne.
Ich habe meinem Schulfreund vor 4 Monaten nicht gesagt dass er sich wie ich Seeds einsetzen lassen soll, ich habe ihm die OP nahegelegt, die ja auch schon wieder 3 Monate her ist.
Dass Strahlenresistenz eine Rolle spielen kann ist ja bekannt und kann - wieder nur mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten - vorhergesagt werden durch einen guten Pathologen.

Aber das Problem steht auch bei der Rezidivbestrahlung, die man bei schlechter Patientenselektion auch - und zusätzlich zur OP - hat.

Nur wer die Vergangenheit kennt, hat eine Lampe auf dem Weg in die Zukunft. 
Wer das Pulver immer gern selbst nochmal erfinden will - meinen Segen hat er.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dass das Tumorvolumen mit PSA 273 und Gleason 4+4 nicht in Prostata passt, wollte sich auch mal jemand nicht vom Ludwig vorrechnen lassen, wobei es völlig unerheblich ist, ob man 50 oder 120 cm³ Tumorvolumen hat.


Du meinst jetzt nicht mich - oder? So einen hohen PSA-Wert hatte ich nie. Wobei es auch schon fast wieder unerheblich ist, ob PSA bei 273 oder bei 239,3 ng/ml liegt. Es ist in jedem Fall eine Katastrophe! Dass mein Tumor in die Prastata passt, habe ich zu keiner Zeit behauptet. Es hat mir übrigens auch kein Arzt versprochen, dass in meinem Falle die RPE kurativ sein würde.




> In den Partintabellen sieht man den Unterschied auch deutlich.
> Ein T1c mit Gleason 8-10 und PSA 2-4 hat nun mal nach OP günstigere Verhältnisse gezeigt (Grundlage dieser Tabellen) als die gleichen Werte mit PSA grösser 10.


Das ist ja völlig unbestritten!




> Und ein kleiner Tumor mit 2 cm³ ist nun mal mit kleinerer Wahrscheinlichkeit rausgewachsen als einer mit 20 cm³.


Auch das ist unbestritten, nur kennt Anjas Vater sein Tumorvolumen gar nicht und wenn du ihm hier ein Tumorvolumen von 2 cm³ ausrechnest, dann halte ich dies mit verlaub für Kaffeesatzleserei. Unbestritten ist aber, dass bei hohen PSA-Werten die Tumorlast potentiell höher ist als bei niedrigen PSA-Werten.

WW

----------


## LudwigS

Mit dem Heranziehen der Statistik und meinem kurativen Bestrahlungsbeispiel ging es mir nicht vorranging um eine Therapieempfehlung - die ich erst machen würde wenn ich was über die Kapsel weiss - sondern um das Aufzeigen einer durchaus berechtigten Hoffnung, dass man trotz des Gleason 4+5 das Ding sogar noch total, ohne nachbehandeln zu müssen, beseitigen kann.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RuStra

> Die OP wurde vom Arzt angeraten, wird in einer priv. Prostataklinik durchgeführt, der schnelle Eingriff wurde von meinem Vater gewünscht.


hallo Anja,

dieser Wunsch ist verständlich, wer will nicht bei Erstdiagnose den Prostatakrebs möglichst umgehend loswerden. 
Aber in jedem fall wäre eine sofortige Hormonblockade unzweifelhafter von Vorteil als die "schnelle" OP, selbst als Vorbereitung der OP, aber auf jeden Fall im Anschluss an eine OP.

Ich zitiere aus einem Buch des amerik.Onkologen Dr.Charles Myers, "Beating Prostate Cancer, Hormonal Therapy & Diet" (Prostatakrebs schlagen, Hormontherapie und Ernährungsweise), der sich in dem Kapitel "Hormonal Therapy As Adjunct" (Hormontherapie als Ergänzung) mit den OP-Ergebnis-Studien von Dr.Walsh und anderen auseinandersetzt. Dr.Walsh ist am Johns-Hopkins-Krankenhaus in Baltimore einer der weltweit führenden PK-Operateure. 

"If I were a urologist and wanted to extend the value of radical prostatectomy, I would focus on high-grade prostate cancer treated with surgery and the most effective adjuvant therapy I could find. I would also aggressively identify and treat any other medical conditions likely to limit a patient's lifespan."
(Wenn ich Urologe wäre und den Wert der radikalen Prostatektomie erhöhen wollte, würde ich mich auf auf hochgradigen Prostatakrebs konzentrieren, mit OP und der effektivsten zusätzlichen Therapie, die ich finden kann. Ich würde ausserdem jede andere medizinische Gegebenheit aggressiv angehen, die geeignet ist, die Lebenszeit des Patienten wahrscheinlich zu verkürzen.)

Myers bezieht sich bei den "hochgradigen" Krebsen, mit Gleason-Werten grösser 7, also 8 bis 10, auf die statistischen Veröffentlichungen von Walsh und Kollegen, bei denen als Wahrscheinlichkeit der Begrenzung des Krebses auf die Prostata 63% für PSA 0-4 und 57% für PSA 4,1 - 10 in einer zeitlichen Sicht von 10 Jahren nach OP angegeben wird. Wobei man die Nicht-Begrenzung am Auftreten eines Rezidivs feststellt.

Die Kombination mehrerer Verfahren, um einen möglichst aggressiven Kurs bei höherer Aggressivität des PK einzuschlagen, ist demzufolge in jedem Fall sinnvoll. Zwar wird üblicherweise eine HB immer erst hinterher zur Diskussion gestellt bzw. gemacht, aber vorher hat sie den Vorteil, den PK sofort in seinem Wachstum stoppen zu können. Es sei denn, es ist ein eher seltener Vertreter der von vorneherein hormoninsensiblen.


Hallo Winfried + Ludwig,




> Das ist ja völlig unbestritten!
> 
> Auch das ist unbestritten, nur kennt Anjas Vater sein Tumorvolumen gar nicht und wenn du ihm hier ein Tumorvolumen von 2 cm³ ausrechnest, dann halte ich dies mit verlaub für Kaffeesatzleserei. Unbestritten ist aber, dass bei hohen PSA-Werten die Tumorlast potentiell höher ist als bei niedrigen PSA-Werten.
> 
> WW



Ihr Zwei, 
da auch Winfried PK-Statistiken anerkennt - und deshalb der statitische Rundumschlag etwas zu weit ausholt ...
da auch Ludwig nicht zu einem Monotherapie-Fanatiker mutiert ist ...
wäre mein Vorschlag,

die Streitfrage produktiver zu gestalten, damit wir an diesem Punkt vielleicht alle was davon haben  +   1 Stück weiter kommen:

Wenn wir von Anja einen solch niedrigen PSA-Wert von 4,25 für ihren Papa erfahren haben, aber den GS 4+5 kennen usw., welche verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, Diagnostik-Pfade, ergeben sich? Da wir nicht so viel Daten, kaum bildgebende Verfahren usw. haben, nicht einmal eine  Verifizierung des Gleason-Wertes durch eine Zweitbegutachtung, müssen wir ein wenig spekulieren, aber das können wir mit Hintergrund tun.

1.  "Wenn die Erkrankung des Vaters etwa in der statistischen Norm liegt" ... das wäre schön, weil dann gibts die Hoffnung auf geringeres Tumorvolumen und damit steigen die Chancen.
2. Wenn die Erkrankung aber nicht in der statistischen Norm liegt, was könnte dann sein? All das, was an PK sich entwickeln kann, ohne dass dem Tumorvolumen ein entsprechender PSA zur Seite steht.

"Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben."
Oder zu spekulieren. Aber wie mans auch nennt, es gibt auch da Differenzierungen: Man kann irrationalem oder rationalem Glauben anhängen. Man kann ins Blaue hinein spekulieren oder entlang bestimmter rationaler Grenzen. Dafür bin ich: Die Seiten-Geländer unseres Trampelpfades ins Ungewisse existieren und haben eine solide Basis, auch wenn wir nicht wissen, was wir entdecken. Lassen wir uns auf eine ungefähre Richtung des Pfades ein, können wir Fragen formulieren + dementsprechend diagnostische Anforderungen stellen. 

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## hans76

Hallo Anja.
Auch von mir noch einen Hinweis. Nichts überstürzen. Aus den Biospieproben kann man eine DNA-Zytometrie machen lassen (Prof. Bonkhoff Berlin, Prof. Böcking, Uni Düsseldorf). Das Ergebnis in Form von Histogramm anfordern - wenn der Ploidiegrad diploid oder tetraploid ist, dann kann man evtl. auf jede Therapie verzichten. Weitere Hinweise, falls interessant, gebe ich gerne .Hans76

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... - wenn der Ploidiegrad diploid oder tetraploid ist, dann kann man evtl. auf jede Therapie verzichten. Weitere Hinweise, falls interessant, gebe ich gerne .Hans76


Das glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ein Betroffener mit Gleason 9 auf jede Therapie verzichten könnte?

WW

----------


## hans76

[quote=WinfriedW;10267]Das glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ein Betroffener mit Gleason 9 auf jede Therapie verzichten könnte?

Hallo WinfriedW.

Entschuldige das verzögerte Antworten. Ich habe mir erstmal die Broschüre- Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim PCa -( von Samsel, Böcking) besorgt, um nochmals genauer nachzulesen, was ich schon mal so irgendwo abgespeichert hatte. Da steht also wörtlich S.197 vorletzter Absatz:" Tribukait (1993) verglich auch die Überlebenszeiten von unbehandelten high-grade-high-stage-Prostatkarzinompatienten(n=22) mit derjenigen von hormonell Behandelten (n=32) und stellte ein signifikant (p=0,05) längeres Überleben der unbehandelten Patienten fest." Das betrifft sicherlich nur die hauptsächlich diploiden Fälle mit günstiger S-Phase und geringen Proliferationsfaktor. Leider ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen, den Originalbeitrag von Tribukait aus dem Internet zu holen, dann wüßte man vielleicht noch einige Nebenbedingungen mehr.
Gruß
Hans76

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans76. Da liegen wohl einige Missverständnisse vor. Die Aussage Tribukaits bezieht sich auf multiploide, x-ploide Tumoren, nicht wie Du schreibst auf peridiploide und tetraploide. Die umfassendste Darstellung dieser Zusammenhänge findest Du im Aufsatz von Tribukait im Wissenschaftlichen Bericht über das Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen "Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom, GEK-Editiom Band 41, ISBN 3-537-44041-3.  Das Buch kostet nur Euro 9,90 und enthält auch Aufsätze von Dr.Al-Abadi, Professor Böcking, Professor Bonkhoff u.a.  Es ist etwas schwerer zu lesen als die hier oft erwähnte Broschüre der GEK, enthält aber umfassend das ganze Wissen über cytologische Untersuchungsmethoden beim Prostatakrebs, sowie Schlussfolgerungen für die richtige Therapie.  Dass Professor Bonkhoff in seinem Beitrag die cytologische Diagnostik und ihre Schlussfolgerungen für die Therapiewahl in Frage zu stellen versucht, gibt dem Bericht eine über den  üblichen Vortrag hinausgehende Nuance.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Da steht also wörtlich S.197 vorletzter Absatz: "Tribukait (1993) verglich auch die Überlebenszeiten von unbehandelten high-grade-high-stage-Prostatkarzinompatienten(n=22) mit derjenigen von hormonell Behandelten (n=32) und stellte ein signifikant (p=0,05) längeres Überleben der unbehandelten Patienten fest." ...


Na ja Hans, über die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Hormontherapie können wir gerne diskutieren, aber schriebst unter *#19* : _"..., dann kann man evtl. auf jede Therapie verzichten"_.

Gleason 9 ist ein aggressiver Tumor. Den kannt du nicht unbehandelt lassen. Hier steht ja auch die Frage OP oder Bestrahlung im Raum.

Ich würde mir in dieser Situation z. B. *Christines Mann* zum Vorbild nehmen.




> ... Dass Professor Bonkhoff in seinem Beitrag die cytologische Diagnostik und ihre Schlussfolgerungen für die Therapiewahl in Frage zu stellen versucht, gibt dem Bericht eine über den üblichen Vortrag hinausgehende Nuance.


So hat der Patient erst mal das Problem entscheiden zu müssen, welcher Schule er folgen will.

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Winfried. Zitat: "So hat der Patient erst mal das Problem entscheiden zu müssen, welcher Schule er folgen will."
Wir sind zwar alle keine Pathologen, aber wir haben in unserem  Studium die Fähigkeit erworben, gute von schlechten Argumenten zu unterscheiden. Wir können auch ohne detailliertes Fachwissen beurteilen, ob eine Sache schlüssig ist oder nicht. 
Und da komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass Professor Bonkhoff hier die schlechteren Argumente hat. Da soll ich z.B. bei Hormontherapie erst abwarten, ob ein Nadir erreicht wird. Dieselbe, gar verlässlichere und sofortige Information über meinen Krebs kann ich haben, wenn ich DNA-Struktur und S-Phase-Fraktion bestimmen lasse. Mir ist unerklärlich, warum Professor Bonkhoff sich dem allen so verschliesst. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Leider ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen, den Originalbeitrag von Tribukait aus dem Internet zu holen, dann wüßte man vielleicht noch einige Nebenbedingungen mehr.
> Gruß
> Hans76


Hallo Hans76,

die Tribukeit93-Studie gibts auch meines Wissens im vollen Wortlaut im Internet nicht. 
Aber es gibt sie in Papierform.
Letzten August haben wir darüber diskutiert, mittlerweile sollte sie auch einigen Mitstreitern vorliegen, auch Reinardo.
Ich hatte damals einiges abgetippt und den Versuch einer Kritik gemacht:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=3269#post3269

und warte bis heute auf eine Antwort von Reinardo.

Aber Reinardo geht immer wieder nur auf das GEK-Symposiums-Buch ein, in dem Tribukeit diesen Zusammenhang zur HB gar nicht behandelt.

Reinardo schreibt:



> Und da komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass Professor Bonkhoff hier die schlechteren Argumente hat. Da soll ich z.B. bei Hormontherapie erst abwarten, ob ein Nadir erreicht wird. Dieselbe, gar verlässlichere und sofortige Information über meinen Krebs kann ich haben, wenn ich DNA-Struktur und S-Phase-Fraktion bestimmen lasse. Mir ist unerklärlich, warum Professor Bonkhoff sich dem allen so verschliesst.


Lieber Reinardo, das ist Dir unerklärlich, weil Du an eine 100%ige positive Korrelation zwischen DNA-Zytometrie-Ergebnis und Fehlschlagen einer HB zu glauben scheinst. Das Ärgerliche Deiner ständigen Böcking-Philippikas ist, dass Du nicht zu realisieren scheinst, dass für fortgeschrittene Krebse aus diesen überzogenene prognostischen Behauptungen nichts anderes in der Praxis folgt als palliatives Sterbe-Begleiten. Hast Du das noch nicht erlebt? Vielleicht möchtest Du von mir entsprechende Geschichten hören, dann ruf mich an. So, wie Du die Böcking-Bonkhoff-Kontroverse reitest, kommen wir nicht weiter - da hat dann WW recht, da bleibt nur eine in einer emotionalen Atmosphäre aufgeladene Glaubens-Entscheidung. 


Grüsse, 
Rudolf

----------


## Zellophan100

In allen Feinheiten kann ich der Argumentation der anderen Forumsteilnehmer in diesem Thread nicht folgen, aber die Grafiken auf Seite 18 der GEK-Broschüre (http://media.gek.de/downloads/brosch...statakrebs.pdf) finde ich relativ gut nachvollziehbar. Ich schreibe das jetzt mal auf, wie ich es verstanden habe. Dabei verwende ich die Begriffe aus der GEK-Broschüre "peridiploid", "peritetraploid" usw., die sind dort auf den Seiten 22-25 erklärt.

Abbildung 7

zeigt die "Schnelligkeit", mit der unbehandelte Prostatakrebs-Patienten sterben, wenn ihr Karzinom peridiploid ist (oben, Kurve A), peritetraploid (Mitte, Kurve B) oder x- bzw. multiploid (unten, Kurve C).
Ich meine mich übrigens zu erinnern, dass mal irgendwo stand, diese obere Kurve A in Abbildung 7 (bei der die Patienten nur sehr "langsam" sterben) entspräche in ihrem Verlauf in etwa der Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit normaler gesunder Männer gleichen Alters. Wenn das stimmt, kann ich Patienten verstehen, die sich nach der Diagnose "peridiploider Tumor" für die Behandlungsform "Abwarten" entscheiden. (Andere hingegen legen vor allem Wert darauf, den Krebs "loszuwerden" und lassen sich trotz diploidem Karzinom vielleicht operieren. Solche Fälle kenne ich auch, und als persönliches Werturteil ist das OK.)

Dann kommt Abbildung 8

und man sieht, dass es bei peridiploidem Prostatakrebs (das ist der günstigste Fall mit der längsten Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit) keinen großen Unterschied macht, ob man hormonell behandelt wird (unten, Kurve B) oder nicht behandelt wird (oben, Kurve A). Die Unbehandelten leben offenbar geringfügig länger.

Am Schluss Abbildung 9:

Sie vergleicht peritetraploide Prostatakarzinome mit Hormonbehandlung (Kurve B unten) und ohne Hormonbehandlung (Kurve A oben). Man sieht, dass die Hormonbehandlung den Patienten in diese Fällen offenbar geschadet hat, denn sie sterben deutlich schneller.

Alle diese Angaben basieren auf der Tribukait-Studie von 1993. In der GEK-Broschüre heißt es (S. 20) auch: "Beim Vorliegen eines peritetraploiden Verteilungsmusters eines Prostatakarzinoms (...) sollte eine antiandrogene Hormontherapie sehr kritisch hinterfragt werden (Pollak et al., 2003)". Diese Warnung geht also in dieselbe Richtung wie Tribukait.

Soweit das, was ich der Wissenschaft entnehmen kann. Im folgenden noch ein paar Mutmaßungen von mir: Wenn die meisten Patienten, die sich der Hormonblockade unterziehen, keine DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung machen lassen (weil ihr Urologe das Verfahren ablehnt oder nicht kennt, weil der Patient nicht daran "glaubt", weil es nicht genügend Cytopathologen gibt, die diese Analyse machen können oder aus anderen Gründen), dann werden wahrscheinlich einige peridiploide dabei sein (Abbildung 8), und die leben dann in aller Regel noch 12, 15 oder mehr Jahre. Wahrscheinlich führen sie das auf die Hormonblockade zurück, auch wenn Abbildung 8 nahelegt, dass sie ohne Hormonblockade genauso lange gelebt hätten.
Andere Patienten mit Hormonblockade als Therapie hingegen sind vielleicht peritetraploid oder haben einen noch schlimmeren Tumor (x-ploid oder multiploid). Wenn Tribukait recht hat (Abbildung 9), sterben diese Patienten im Durchschnitt deutlich schneller.
Also wird ein Arzt, der viele Patienten hat, beide Fälle erleben, dass nämlich mit Hormonblockade manche Patienten lange überleben und andere nicht.
Da wundert es mich nicht, dass es um die Hormonblockade Streit gibt (auch in diesem Forum), denn jeder kennt im Zweifel genügend Fälle, mit dem man eine der strittigen Positionen beweisen kann.

Gruß
Stefan

----------


## RuStra

> Am Schluss Abbildung 9:
> 
> 
> Man sieht, dass die Hormonbehandlung den Patienten in diese Fällen offenbar geschadet hat, denn sie sterben deutlich schneller.


richtig, das sieht man. und nun? 
Lieber Stephan, schau Dir die Quelle selbst an; das Argument von Bonkhoff.
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## CarstenR

Hallo,

bei mir wurde im April 2005 Gleason 5+3 bei einem PSA von 42 diagnostiziert. Die RPE erfolgte im Mai 2005.

Ergebnis: keine positiven Lymphknoten, allerdings eine R1-Resektion.

Vorsorglich wurde eine Behandlung mit Trenantone eingeleitet, die nun seit 2 Jahren erfolgt.

Bis zum heutigen Tag liegt mein PSA-Wert bei 0,0. Ich denke deshalb darüber nach, Trenantone abzusetzen und die weitere Entwicklung zu beobachten. Bei einem etwaigen PSA-Anstieg könnte ich vielleicht zur intermittierenden Hormonblockade übergehen.

Ich denke, dass mein Fall ein Beispiel dafür ist, dass eine RPE auch bei schlechten bis sehr schlechten Ausgangswerten sinnvoll sein kann, zumindest dann, wenn der Operateur die ärztliche Kunst beherrscht und eine umfassende Entfernung der Lymphknoten erfolgt.

Viele Grüße

Carsten

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Zellophan100, hallo Rudolf.

Zellophan100 sei Dank für die Kopierung der statistischen Kurven. Diese Computer-Technik steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Als ich 2004 zufällig die GEK-Broschüre in die Hände bekam, die in der SHG Berlin anlässlich eines Vortrags von Dr.Bliemeister verteilt worden war, ist mir sofort klar gewesen, dass ich hier für Diagnose und Therapie des Prostatakrebses einen Schatz entdeckt hatte, der mein ganzes bisheriges Denken betr. Prostatakrebs umkrempeln würde. Ich habe mir dann die Erstveröffentlichung von Tribukait beschafft, die in englischer Sprache geschrieben den Titel "Nuclear Deoxyribonucleic Acid Determination in Patients with Prostate Carcinomas: Clinical Research and Application" trägt und 1993 vom Department of Medical Radiobiology Karolinska Institute in Stockholm  veröffentlicht wurde, später dann auch die Veröffentlichung von Dr.Al-Abadi (1992) "Nuclear DNA Analysis: DNA Heterogeneity in the monitoring of Patients with Locally Advanced Prostatic Carcinoma".

Beide Schriften können im Institut für Cytopathologie des Universitätsklinikums Düsseldorf, Chefsekretariat, Moorenheide 5, 40225 Düsseldorf  gegen eine Spende von je 5 Euro  an das Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf Kto.-Nr. 10001550 bei der Stadtsparkasse Düsseldorf  BLZ 300 501 10  Verwendungszweck Vorhaben-Nr. 701 300 646  bestellt werden.
 Inhaltlich sind beide Scjhriften  überarbeitet und erweitert in den von mir oben erwähnten Wissenschaftlichen Bericht über das Symposium in Bremen eingegangen. 

Einiges steht in der Erstveröffentlichung  allerdings anders als im Wissenschaftlichen Bericht. Ich will diese Stelle, die insbesondere für HB-Patienten interessant ist, hier  zitieren, wobei ich nochmal die grundlegende These Tribukaits mit einbeziehe:

"From the viewpoint of therapy, tumor heterogeneity has been discussed as one of the major difficulties and the reason for the failures of Chemotherapy. In prostate carcinoma, coexistence of androgen-dependent and independent cell populations can be expected to be a consequence of the tumor heterogeneity and the reason for real therapeutic problems: as far as a tumor contains a single, hormone-dependent cell population, androgen deprivation will result in excellent clinical response with shrinking of the tumor, release of pain, etc. In a tumor composed of hormone-dependent and independent parts, androgen deprivation will initially also result in good clinical response corresponding to the size of the hormone-dependent part of the tumor. Elimination of the hormone-dependent  part of the tumor may, however, have  the adverse effect, that the hormone-independent part of the tumor, now without competition by its brother, gains advantages in growth conditions.
In the light of such a view, the differences in survival of untreated  and hormonally treated patients can be interpreted in the following way: Diploid, mostly well or moderately differentiated  tumors, are hormone-dependent and may remain silent for a long time upon androgen deprivation. The further progress into tetraploid and aneuploid variants may also be suppressed rsulting in long-term survival of a part of these patients. Follow-up of patients with diploid tumors up to 14 years in this study was, however, not long enough to decide whether hormonally treated patients really have an advantage  over untreated patients.
Grossly aneuploid, moderately or poorly differentiated tumors are hormone-independent. Androgen deprivation eliminates  hormone-dependent parts of the tumor. The result is more rapid progression to disseminated disease and significantly shorter survival of these patients compared to untreated patients.
Most interesting is the reaction of tetraploid tumors, which usually remain stable for many years in the presence of androgens but progress rather rapidly upon androgen deprivation.
Considering active surveillance of patienrts  with the aim of androgen deprivation, when tumor  progression appears, the obvious problem is to define the most appropriate time for initiation of therapy.  In this context, tumor zise and growth outside the prostate are clinically  important parameters. As described by McNeal et al (29), loss of differentiation and capacity to give rise to metastases was strongly correlated with tumor volume.The critical size was 4cm_3. The increase of abnormal DNA pattern with tumor size was confirmed by the correlation of tumor size as measured by sonography with the results of fine-needle biopsies. In tumors <2cm_3, tetraploidy was found in 10 (22%) and aneuploidy in 1 (2%), in 17 tumors >2cm_3 tetraploidy was found in 7 (41%) and aneuploidy in 3 (10%). According to these results, the critical tumor size for initiation of hormonre therapy is rather less than 4cm_3. In conclusion, tumor heterogeneity and continuous change towards increasing malignancy and heterogeneity of the tumor are serious problems in the handling of prostate carcinomas. In the choice of therapy, life expectancy of the patient, stage of development of the tumor reached, and the expected further development of the tumor have to be considered."

Diese Aussage, wann bei Wait-and-See mit einer Hormontherapie begonnen werden sollte oder nach DHB  bei steigendem  PSA ein zweiter Zyklus Hormontherapie  erwogen werden könnte, fand ich in den späteren Schriften nicht. Es ist dies aber eine Situation, der sich einige von uns befinden. Deshalb will ich bei dem  anstehenden Gespräch mit Dr. Al-Abadi  diese Frage zur Sprache bringen. Der von uns als Progressions- und Regressionsmarker gemessene PSA-Wert hat  in den Veröffentlichungen  keine Bedeutung, wird nur beiläufig erwähnt.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wir sind jetzt 1 Jahr älter, ich mache leider (ich muß, kein Arzt stimmt einer Intermetierung zu) immer noch die ach für mich so schädliche HB. Die Knochenmetastasen ruhen immer noch, mir geht es ausgezeichnet. Auch die Chemo, die Reinardo und einige Ärzte mir vor einem Jahr empfohlen haben, habe ich nicht gemacht, ich fühle mich nicht als wäre es bald vorbei. Auch die Innereien sind in sehr gutem Zustand, so sieht glaube ich nicht das Ende aus.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo HansiB. Da kann man Dir gratulieren. Hoffen wir, dass es sehr lange bei Dir so bleibt. Es gibt Stillstand, auch sogenannte unerklärliche Totalremissionen. Soeben habe ich im Krebs-Kompass-Forum einer besorgten Tochter einen Spruch Senecas (Hutschi, herhören!) zitiert: Schon manch einer sei vom Dach gestürzt und das Schicksal habe ihn wohlbehalten zu Boden geleitet.
Du kannst Dein gutes Ergebnis, das aber nicht auf alle anderen Fälle übertragen. Auch in der Tribukait'schen Statistik hat einer ganz lange überlebt. Auch Wil de Jongue, mit dessen Beiträgen ich manche Mussestunde fülle, hat lange gelebt. Das sind aber (glückliche) Einzelschicksale. Statistiken zeigen nur hohe Wahrscheinlichkeiten; aus vielerlei Gründen - genetische Disposition, Widerstandskräfte u.a. kann es auch  anders laufen.
Gruss und schönes Wochenende, Reinardo

----------


## hans76

Hallo Reinardo.
Vielen Dank für Deine stets prompten und hilfreichen Hinweise.
  1.(vom 26.4.) Natürlich bezog sich die Aussage Tribukaits auf high-grade, d.h. .multi- und x-ploide und _aber auch auf high-stage_ Tumoren. Und das letztere ist das Erstaunliche - wenn man einen Gleasonwert von 8 hat und einen  Malignitätsgrad T2b -T3 (nach pathol.-urolog. Arbeitskreis) wie ich, dann soll der unbehandelte Patient ein längeres Überleben haben!? Ich habe unlängst bei Al Abadi eine FNAB machen lassen mit dem guten Resultat  peridiploid und soll mich nach 2 Jahren wieder sehen lassen und die HB1 mit Eligard beibehalten. Von einer Intermittierung riet er mir ab.
  2. RuStra  schrieb am 27.4., dass er den Versuch einer Kritik gemacht hat, aber noch keine Antwort darauf erhielt?
  3. Ich danke Dir für den Bezugshinweis des originalen Tribukait-Artikels und besonders dafür, daß Du die eine abweichende Seite  davon in Englisch angefügt hast.
Beste Grüße, Hans76

----------


## hans76

Hallo Reinardo.
Nochmals zur Deiner obigen Antwort und meiner ersten Reaktion Wegen zeitraubenden Literaturstudiums komme ich erst heute dazu, nochmals darauf einzugehen. Du hast teilweise Recht mit Deinem Hinweis über die Überlebenszeit von *high-grade*-PCa-Patienten nach Tribukait auf S.131: auf diploide Patienten mit *geringer Proliferationsrate* kann diese sich nicht beziehen, wohl aber auf diploide mit einer Proliferationsrate von > 10%. Was die *high-stage* Patienten betrifft, so gilt die Aussage wohl auch auf diploide Patienten *aller* Proliferationsraten: das beste Beispiel bin ich - einerseits Hochrisikopatient mit Gleason 3 x (4+4)=8 bei 4 Stanzen, T2b - T3, keine Metastasen sichtbar nach PET/CT, andererseits nach neuester Feinnadel-Aspirations-Biopsie mit besten zytometrischen Ergebnissen:diploid, mit DNA-Index=1,04, DNA-Malignitätsgrad 0,02, Regressionsgrad 4 (nach 1/2 Jahr HB1 mit LHRH-Analogon Eligard), PSA=0,6 ng/ml, Gesamttestosteron ebenfalls 0,6 ng/ml. Erstaunlich und irgendwie unglaubwürdig! Aber wie Du bin ich glücklich, durch diese andere Richtung (Tribukait, Böcking, Al Abadi) erstmal von schwerwiegenderen Therapien (HB3, Bestrahlung, Chemo) abgehalten worden zu sein, zu denen ich mich schon fast durchgerungen hatte.
Was mir im Beitrag von Tribukait auffiel - und davon hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen - ist die Angabe der Wahrscheinlichkeit des Auftretens von Skelettmetastasen (schon bei Tumorstadium 2: 10%, bei 3: -27%. Und diese Metastasen sollen fast nur aneuploid sein und zum schnellen Tod führen. Und mit Lymphknotenmetastasen sieht es nicht viel besser aus - da wundern mich allerdings die oft recht guten Überlebensangaben). Ich sehe, daß man die Beiträge des Bremer Symposiums noch sehr genau studieren und auch noch neuere Erkenntnisse aufspüren muß. Z.B. auch im Hinblick auf eine Intermittierung der Hormontherapie. Dr. Al Abadi riet mir nicht dazu, weil man nicht genau weiß, wie sich die schlafenden (?) Krebszellen nach Zufuhr von Testosteron verhalten würden.
Den kritischen und fachlich abwertenden Bemerkungen des Verfechters der anderen Schule (Rustra) kann ich nicht recht folgen - allerdings sehe ich auch Bedarf einer Klärung z.B. bei Pkt. 15 des Symposium, wenn von diploiden Krebszellen gesprochen wird und andererseits behauptet wird, alle Krebszellen sind aneuploid. Normale Zellen sind diploid. Ich könnte mir höchstens verstümmelte oder peridiploide (um diploid herum,d.h. mit zusätzlichen Anteilen) vorstellen. Ich werde also noch das Buch "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen") studieren müssen, um mehr Verständnis zu gewinnen.
Beste Grüße 
Hans76

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans76.
Es freut mich, dass Du Dich so intensiv mit der DNA-Zytometrie beschäftigst und auch für Dich zu recht erfreulichen Ergebnissen gekommen bist. Ich werde am 25.5. bei Dr. Al-Abadi eine Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie bei mir machen lassen und hoffe natürlich auch auf ein Ergebnis, das meine bisherige Strategie bestätigt. Vielleicht kann ich bei diesem Anlass von Dr. Al-Abadi auch einige dringende Fragen beantwortet bekommen.
Schliesslich bin ich nach Studium der Schriften auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass wir mit der DNA-Zytometrie für an Prostatakrebs Erkrankte einen Sieben-Meilen-Schritt vorangekommen sind, oder, wie der Vorstandsvorsitzende der Gmünder ErsatzKasse, Dieter Hebel, nach anfänglicher Skepsis schreibt: " Aber je länger wir uns Beleg um Beleg aus der internationalen Literatur vorlegen und erklären liessen, desto sicherer sind wir geworden, dass hier ein Schatz zugunsten einer qualitativ besseren Patientenversorgung zu heben ist. Darin haben uns auch die Urologen bestärkt, denen wir das Material vorgelegt haben." (Bericht Experten-Symposium)
Nun etwas zu Deinen Fragen. 
Der Begriff "aneuploid" wird nicht einheitlich verwendet. Zunächst benennt er j e d e Abweichung vom Normalen. Tribukait benutzt ihn jedoch im Hinblick auf eine Prognose zusammenfassend für die zwei letzten, ungünstigen, Malignitätsgrade.
Im unbehandelten Tumor haben Skelettmetastasen die gleiche Ploidie wie der Primärtumor. Das hat man anhand von Biopsien anlässlich Knochenfrakturen festgestellt. Dass post mortem untersuchte Skelettmetastasen ausschliesslich aneuploid waren, erklärt Tribukait mit in diesen Fällen vorangeganger Hormontherapie.
Al-Abadi konnte bei dem von ihm untersuchten Patientengut bei diploiden Tumorzellkernen innerhalb einer Beobachtungszeit von 14 Jahren keine Metastasierung und keine lokale Tumorprogression feststellen. Tribukait schreibt, dass bereits bei diploiden Tumoren Skelettmetastasen in 10% vorliegen. Obgleich es richtig ist, dass nicht der Primärtumor sondern die Metastasen den Ausgang des Krebsleidens (Tod) bestimmen, würde ich in Deinem und (hoffentlich) meinem Falle dem nicht so grosse Bedeutung beimessen, denn, wie Tribukait ja an post mortem Untersuchten feststellt und hier im Forum auch bestätigt wurde, verschwinden oder reduzieren sich diese Mrtastasen unter Hormontherapoie ebenso wie beim Primärtumor. 
Dass Skelettmetastasen höherer Malignität nicht unbedingt zum frühen Tode führen, erklärt Tribukait mit der in diesen Fällen günstigen S-Phase-Fraktion.
 Die Ausführungen Tribukaits hierzu finden sich im Symposium-Papier auf den Seiten 122 - 126.

Die Kritik von RuStra vom 26.4. muss ich übersehen haben. Darauf komme ich noch zurück.

Natürlich beantwortet auch die Zytometrie nicht alle Fragen und kennt keine Allheilmittel. Aber es wird doch vieles bisher Unerklärliche jetzt schlüssig erklärt. 
So erklären sich die Therapieerfolge von Leibowitz.
Eines der Grundübel der derzeitigen offiziellen Therapie: die Übertherapie beim Niedrig-Risiko-Krebs wird offenbar.
Auf die Gefahren der Hormontherapie bei fortgeschrittenem Hoch-Risiko-Krebs wird verwiesen.
Krankheitsverläufe werden besser vorhersehbar.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------

